# ---ROOSTER'S CANDY LAND---



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

POSTING UP PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER ART WORK!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Feb 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19757341
> *POSTING UP PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER ART WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i can dig it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Feb 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19757341
> *POSTING UP PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER ART WORK!
> 
> 
> ...



that looks bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jarred (Sep 18, 2010)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Feb 1 2011, 02:56 PM~19757341
> *POSTING UP PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER ART WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*The homie Rooster did this 58 Impala canadian frame *:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

trunk is bernanerz


----------



## Topkustom-spain (May 4, 2009)

That is cool, good colors


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow this is some good work...


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

I wanna see it in person.


----------



## JUAN-707 (Jan 8, 2007)

MR. RAG9 said:


>


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

To_The_Top!


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Some killer skills!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

84solis said:


> Some killer skills!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. RAG9 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*GLASDD*



MR. RAG9 said:


> POSTING UP PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER ART WORK!


BAD WORK HOMIE...IS THERE A NUMBER TO CONTACT THIS HOMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> BAD WORK HOMIE...IS THERE A NUMBER TO CONTACT THIS HOMIE...:thumbsup:


Contact bowtie connection


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Bigjxloc said:


> I wanna see it in person.


 Looks tight homie I have seen it


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


what is the color?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

85cuttlass supreme said:


> what is the color?:thumbsup:


it's off a 2011 ford


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

bump512 said:


> nice.


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Custom Snowboard Done By Rooster


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Designed By DOC From LA.....Painted By Rooster


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real nice work !


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Real nice work !


thanks homie


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

That's right the homie Rooster putting it down!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>



dammit.. i got that same star stencil.. i was gunna use it for my ride.. looks good tho.. keep it up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

question.. i see him sparying a blue base or some sort.. then covered it in silver??? what am i missing here. :dunno:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

idk really but he just gave me a usb drive to upload all his work ill find out though...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


that looks sick ese


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


That is Awesome Love the Stars!:thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

*Looks Dope Ese Tu Saves*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> That is Awesome Love the Stars!:thumbsup:


 Thanks homie...


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

BuMp 4 the homie Rooster!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


that is some bad ass work homie....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

For anyone looking to get some work done by the homie ROOSTER here is his direct number (951)250-0392 cell. tell him Chapo sent you!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

T^T^T


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Man! I can't wait to see the 8 those are going on... They almost look like they could match "8 Cents"

Really unique work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass work up in here bro!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Awesome Work!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT for the homie chavas bro....hopefully he will be doing my elco soon


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Check out this link the homie Rooster is in it..*  http://www.theselfcenteredman.com/cars/2012/01/10/like-father-like-son-custom-cars-of-joey-castillo/


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

nice work homies


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.theselfcenteredman.com/cars/2012/02/27/a-rough-diamond-in-san-pedro/ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow! Killer work going down, dig your style!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP for my Homie Chava's Carnal!!

Rooster fucken Gets Down when it comes to Candy's, Flakes and Patterns.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BTTMFT for *Rooster*


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Lets see some more New Pics of Rooster's work...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

64 Manny said:


> :thumbsup: NICE WORK


X64


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Late Night Bump :420:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


>


I was at *John Kennedy's Shop* this Sunday and I saw this car in person and that MOFO Looked WET!!!! 

I chopped it up with *Rooster* to get a price quote on re-painting my entire car to a different color and throwing some Flake and Candy Patterns on the roof.

I will be going to them when Im ready.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR. RAG9 said:


> TTT


X64


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Any new pics of Roosters work ?


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

the homie rooster getting off on the candy and flakes great job homie


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR. RAG9 said:


> TTMFT!!!


X64


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

X64


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Check Roosters work out on his facebook....https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003769136807&sk=wall


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Any pics of the 58 those went on?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> Any pics of the 58 those went on?


That 58 is not done yet, but you get the idea with the graphic designs on the skirts..


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.LAC said:


> That 58 is not done yet, but you get the idea with the graphic designs on the skirts..


Yeah thats gonna be a bad ass ride. cant wait to see it bust out :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT for Rooster!!


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

whats up rooster its me casper hit me up 818339 8163.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

bump 4 the home.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER.. uffin:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP 4 HOMIE...................


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUMP 4 THE HOMIE ROOSTER:h5:.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Big Rat's 64 Impala. Super Naturals cc 

Paint & Patterns by the homie Rooster


















*


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP 4 THE HOMIE ROOSTER...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


>


Nice, where did you get that made if you dont mind me asking.........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Shit, dude is Laying It Down....Best of Luck :drama:


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

How do I get a hold of rooster for a price quote


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good Rooster I'll b on the road today sometime see you soon


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


>


doc getting down with his bad self..............................


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin: BUMP FOR THE HOMIE ROOSTER


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## LIFESTYLEMANNY (Sep 22, 2016)

Were is Rooster now ?????


----------

